# 20" plus bikes



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for my 7 years old son a new 20" bike.
He's coming from 16" kubike superlight.

I like the idea of having plus tires for him which will increase confidence.
However I think 20" fat bike would be too much, but I saw several 20" plus bikes, looking good.

What options do we have on the market? Lower weight is again key factor for me to decide.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

The Riprock and Norco's Fluid HT+ are the only ones I'm aware of. They're pretty similar, though on paper I would give a slight nod to the Norco due to better geo and trigger shifters. They're both reportedly in the 25-26 lb range, so if weight is a big concern you may want to reconsider going +size. Big, big difference between 20 lbs and 25 lbs for a kid. Depends on how much you want him to pedal it uphill though.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

I also saw Scott scale jr 20 plus , which has been discussed on the forum.
It looks also promising bike and due to rigid fork instead of Norco's and Specy's suspension fork , Scott is around 23lbs
I guess changing some parts like crankset wheelset cassette etc weight can be reduced sub 20lbs


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Looked up the Scott. Good luck pedaling that thing uphill with the 36x14-28 drivetrain. I'd consider a crank and cassette replacement mandatory. A wheelset upgrade seems like it would be expensive.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

The top contenders for me would probably be the Norco, Scott, Specialized in that order. I like the way the Norco is spec'ed relative to the others, but you pay for it. The other two is brand preference. The components are about the same with the exception of the fork on the Riprock. There are others of course, those are just the top 3 that come to mind. Looks like the other folks beat me to it anyway. I don't think the weight is particularly great on any of them. I guess the upside is that Scott didn't stick them with non-functional sprung fork. Seems like swapping the 14-28 for the Megarange would be a cheap fix but my kiddo has trouble climbing even WITH the 34T in the rear.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

my Samuel has a riprock 20 - has QR wheels, the gripshift is very light and the tyres go up tubeless. The gearing on the riprock is better than the scott. the fork on the bike is the weakpoint but it does actually work if a bit heavy. I swapped pedals to something a bit more grippy, seat post and saddle were bought cheaply and saved a chunk of weight and the carbon bar is a cheap ebay effort which is more than enough for him. swapped the brakes for SLX as I had them in the garage along with a set of light discs. He is very happy with it.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

I've placed order for Scott Scale JR 20 Plus
https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/products/249815039/SCOTT-Scale-JR-20-Plus-Bike








When I receive the bike, will be replacing:
cassette
rear derailleur
trigger shifter
riser handlebar
grips

Than maybe later:
crankset
seatpost and saddle
go tubeless

So I guess weight will be sub 19lbs


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

You didn't ask if you could just order a frameset?


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha sad but true


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Let me know how the kiddo likes it and how YOU like it. Technically as soon as my oldest is back in action he'll be jumping on the Trailcraft and then his brother will be on the Felt 20", but my wife is always on me about keeping it equitable for the younger one and that he should get something new now and then. We'll see if it comes to pass, but if it does this is one I was thinking about.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

also... Stampede Bikes. I used to ride with the owner. Good dude!

https://stampedebikes.com/product/fat-byke-20/


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

We've already received the bike today. Just ride around pavement for a while. My boy really liked having big tires. I liked his posture while he's standing on the pedals.
We will be riding together at weekend, I'll share pictures and details afterwards.

Btw, out of the box, it's around 11kg (24lbs) with pedals (320grams).
I'll look how I can reduce weight around 9kg (sub 20lbs)


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Well we rode together about 5 miles this weekend. He couldn't clear any of the slopes/climbs so he walked the bike.
As it's been already mentioned, gears should be changed definitely.

I found 140mm crank arms a bit long for him.
Overall great bike besides weight.


----------



## benyl (Jun 2, 2016)

I just picked up the Scott for my son. Can I ask what cassette you are going to replace the stock one with? I'm thinking he needs the same. He's coming from a spawn banshee. 

Or maybe a new crank with a granny gear?


----------



## benyl (Jun 2, 2016)

So I did this. New freewheel. Hand me down brakes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

benyl said:


> So I did this. New freewheel.


Would this new cassette work with the stock Shimano RD-TY300 derailleur?



benyl said:


> Hand me down brakes.


Have you replaced brakes & levers as well? The stock mechanical brakes didn't work well? Discs are the stock ones (Tektro)?


----------



## benyl (Jun 2, 2016)

*20" plus bikes*



solitone said:


> Would this new cassette work with the stock Shimano RD-TY300 derailleur?
> 
> Have you replaced brakes & levers as well? The stock mechanical brakes didn't work well? Discs are the stock ones (Tektro)?


Yes, works with the stock derailleur. Need a longer chain though.

The mechanical ones were a nightmare to adjust. I upgraded my brakes on my Remedy 8. I stuck the stock take offs on this bike. Kept the 160mm discs (tektro) as mine were 180mm. These are hydraulic. So much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

@benyl What freewheel is that?


----------



## agge (Jun 19, 2017)

Any suggestions for a shorter crank arm that would fit the Scott scale 20"? Say around 125mm.


----------



## aajg (Dec 28, 2015)

Thought I'd jump in to point out KHS has a little known Raptor + in 20". It's rigid so weight isn't too bad. 24lbs I think. And reasonable price ($360 CA... can't find any US pricing).


----------



## benyl (Jun 2, 2016)

solitone said:


> @benyl What freewheel is that?


Sorry, didn't see this. Might be too late, but it is the TZ31.

http://www.jensonusa.com/Shimano-MF-TZ31-7-Speed-Freewheel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

benyl said:


> Sorry, didn't see this. Might be too late, but it is the TZ31.
> 
> Shimano MF-TZ31 7 Speed Freewheel > Components > Drivetrain > Freewheels | Jenson USA


Is a special tool required to mount/unmount screw-on freewheels like these? I have always worked with standard freehub cassetes (like Shimano XT, SLX, etc.), so I don't have any experience with these.

Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes. There's a Shimano freewheel tool. It'll run you about $10.

Like so...

FR-1.3 Freewheel Remover | Park Tool


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

agge said:


> Any suggestions for a shorter crank arm that would fit the Scott scale 20"? Say around 125mm.


Maybe too late already, but Trailcraft has some nice ones.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

